# BCBusiness magazine Expat article



## RobertArseneau

Hello,

My name is Robert Arseneau, I'm part of the editorial department with BCBusiness magazine, based near Vancouver. I was hoping someone at your organization could help us with a popular article we run each month called Expat. We find people from British Columbia who are working in exciting locations around the world and ask them a few questions via email about work, life and culture in their new surroundings.

We are looking for a previous B.C. resident working in a non-diplomatic position in Australia for an upcoming issue of the magazine.

If someone at your office can think of a person who might like to participate or another organization that might be able to help, please write me back and I'll be happy to contact them. Also, feel free to forward this email to anyone who might be interested.

Thanks for the help, I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## kaz101

Hi Robert, 

I have moved this post to the Media Requests forum. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## RobertArseneau

Thanks for the help Karen.

Robert






kaz101 said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> I have moved this post to the Media Requests forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


----------

